

Ask HN: HN/Tech Meetup for Central NJ? - pcubed

Hi folks,<p>I've got friend and fellow HN reader here in Central NJ. We were thinking of starting a meetup for people interested in programming/technology in the area. I'm talking North/East/South Brunswick, Kingston, Montgomery, Princeton, and all the rest. We have a sneaking suspicion that there are some people working on startups or cool software projects within the enterprise that we'd like to meet about. If you're generally interested at all, you can find my email here: http://scr.im/daveslab<p>Thanks!
======
pcubed
Sadly, folks, I have received two responses. There's clearly not that many of
us stuck in Central Jersey :(

------
travtar
Definitely interested! Have sent you an email.

